# green head decoys



## peba (Nov 2, 2007)

want to no your opinoins on greenhead decoys lokking to buy a couple dozen mallards


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Do a search on: "GHG" and you'll be busy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ill give you an answer other than go search the forums cause no one really wants to read through threads that eventually end up going into talking about oh my girlfriend did this or something lol!

Fullbodies: Awesome decoy's. There very realistic, have one awesome motion system on them that makes them move perfectly in the slighest wind.

Floaters: Depending on your budget you can get hotbuys all the way up to lifesize series and over sized series. Again, awesome decoys I run mostly hotbuy's in my floater spread with FB's on the shore and they look like live ducks sitting there.

Any more questions feel free to ask or PM me


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Ill give you an answer other than go search the forums


The search key is there so you don't have to go search "through" the forums. (There is a lot more insight in that one command than there will ever get to be on this one thread.) Just thought I'd throw that out there. :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Point Taken bandman... not trying to start anything.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's all good and I had some fuel in my veins last night also. :wink:


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Stay away from the oversize series, lots of keel issues.

If you do go with GHG KEEP YOUR RECEITE! they won't do sh-- for you if you don't have it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have 4 dozen of the Mallard shells. They work great in a variety of situations and I would buy them again. Used them for several weeks in a row.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

GHG dekes are some of the best out there. If you get some you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well i got some ghg water decoys and know i thinking of getting some field decoys they look so real and they look amazing


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Use the water dekes for the field. Thats all we do, it works jsut as good. IF you have the ones with the removable keel, just take it of.


----------



## Duckman55 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had trouble with the paint peeling off many of my oversize GHG deeks after just one year's usage and during the second season...not sure i will buy them again.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o ok 
well my paint is coming off but we have used them for three years so they will be good still


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

GHG decoys look awesome! they are awesome!!!!!!!
just make sure you rub baby oil on them after each use, wrap in panty hose (ultra sheer), then buy a GHG sock for each decoy, then place them in a GHG individual slot decoy bag, then kiss them and compliment them so their feelings dont get hurt and/or in case they are scared of the dark caused by the GHG decoy sock things.
and they are awesome! buy stickers.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I started duck hunting with one dozen Flambeau mallards flaoters. It was a start, but they were bad quality. I later found GHG "Hot Buys" they were about the same price as Flambeaus, but no comparison Hot Buys was better!

Great Dekes, Great Price Tag!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> GHG decoys look awesome! they are awesome!!!!!!!
> just make sure you rub baby oil on them after each use, wrap in panty hose (ultra sheer), then buy a GHG sock for each decoy, then place them in a GHG individual slot decoy bag, then kiss them and compliment them so their feelings dont get hurt and/or in case they are scared of the dark caused by the GHG decoy sock things.
> and they are awesome! buy stickers.


 :lol: :beer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

i actually like their fullbodies


----------

